

A vulnerability in SSL 3.0 and TLS 1.0 allows an attacker to decrypt traffic - mike_ivanov
http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/864643

======
mike_ivanov
Opera with SSL 3.0 and TLS 1.0 turned off:

\- <https://encrypted.google.com> \- Error

\- <https://gmail.com> \- Error

\- <https://login.yahoo.com> \- Error

\- <https://www.eff.org> \- Error

\- <https://twitter.com> \- Error

\- and so on, and so on...

------
mike_ivanov
So far, only IE7+ and Opera 11 support TLS 1.1 and 1.2. Firefox, Chrome and
Safari support only SSL 3.0 and TLS 1.0.

Update: source -> <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security>

